# A few new pics of the bad boy....



## zimzum42 (27 Apr 2009)

I have the sexiest bike in Singapore.....


----------



## zimzum42 (27 Apr 2009)

The best bits can't really be seen so well...

Dura Ace track hubs and NJS chaintugs.....


----------



## Joe24 (27 Apr 2009)

Very nice
I like it. Is the fixed stuff out there cheaper then what it is over here?


----------



## stoatsngroats (27 Apr 2009)

Mmmm that is Nice.....


----------



## zimzum42 (27 Apr 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Very nice
> I like it. Is the fixed stuff out there cheaper then what it is over here?


Unfortunately not, very niche thing out here, only one shop that sells parts for fixies....


Irony is there is a massive Shimano factory here, but it's all made for export, and it's actually quite difficult to get Shimano stuff out here, it has to be re-imported....


----------



## MacB (27 Apr 2009)

zimzum42 said:


> Unfortunately not, very niche thing out here, only one shop that sells parts for fixies....
> 
> 
> Irony is there is a massive Shimano factory here, but it's all made for export, and it's actually quite difficult to get Shimano stuff out here, it has to be re-imported....



Sounds like someone needs to expand their social circle to include hangouts for local factory workers. If they ply you with too much stuff there's always an offload point in the UK


----------



## zimzum42 (27 Apr 2009)

Maybe if I was Chinese......


----------



## Joe24 (27 Apr 2009)

Yes, any nice fixed stuff that any of the workers give you too much of im sure could be found a home


----------



## dan_bo (28 Apr 2009)

what rims are they Zim?


----------



## zimzum42 (28 Apr 2009)

H+Son rims. I got them in Singapore (They are Japanese), but I think you can get them from from BLB


----------



## dan_bo (28 Apr 2009)

Cheers. Nice Bike by the way.


----------



## zimzum42 (28 Apr 2009)

Cheers!

I know! It's ****in gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Tharg2007 (28 Apr 2009)

nice, can we have a full spec and info on any parts or the way you got them that were of particular interest.

We need a story telling


----------



## Greenbank (28 Apr 2009)

User1314 said:


> I never use the drop down bit of my, err, drops.



Same here. Which is why I replaced mine with Profile T-2 Aero Wing bullhorns and Profile Century Aero ZB tri-bars:-

http://www.greenbank.org/bikes/tempo/tempo7.jpg

Picked up the TRP RL970 carbon aero levers for £35 at Condor (of all places!).


----------



## zimzum42 (28 Apr 2009)

You asked for it!

Got into the fixie shoot in 2003 or something. Bought a complete bike from another C+ forummer, Dave something I think (If you're still on here, you're the best!)
Fortunately this was before fixies were mad popular so it was quite cheap...

Anyway, the original frame was a 1970s Cobra, with some snazzy red FIR rims and some standard kit. Straight away I added my favourite saddle, a Selle Italia Flite titanium, got loads of them, they fit my arse something great! Put a Mavic CXP33 rim on the front. Have changed SPDs for LOOKs a few times, took off the back brake, made some of my own bullhorn bars by cutting off the end of some regular drops and adding a single STI shifter.

Then I bought the airwing bars and the aero lever.

One fateful day riding along the towpath near Isleworth, the frame snapped where the stays join the BB, so ordered the Jackson frame. Added, foolishly, a Sugino chainset, whih gave me loads of problems, cos the cranks were not compatible with the BB (Thanks Condor, you are the worst bunch of shysters in london, great if you've got 1000s to blow on a carbon fibre jobbie, crap if you want a sprocket...)

After a period without the bike living in Lebanon (you have to be mad to ride there) I moved to Singapore and shipped it out there...

Got a lusting for some deeper rims after seeing the beautiful ZIPP 1080s, but lacking silly money I asked on here and got recommended the H+Ls. Got the front first, cos while looking around had seen the Dura Ace hubs and had to have them, and the extra cost meant that I coul only afford the front.

Slipping three discs before Christmas meant that I came back to London, but was still being paid in Singapore, so when my LBS emailed to say he had a rear hub and a rim, I had to go for the complete look, because having such odd rims was annoying me.

And tht's the story so far, not one pieve from the original bike, but to me it's all one bike!


----------



## zimzum42 (28 Apr 2009)

Forgot to add....

Solved the crank saga by getting Parkers to send a lovely Miche track crankset out to Singapore, which finally fits snugly to a Sugino BB.

The ring i nice and deep and matches the rims a treat!


Singapore Fixed Dealer, his name's Lynten, and he's the dude: http://www.trbikes.com/


----------



## fossyant (28 Apr 2009)

Nice bike fella....


----------



## Tharg2007 (28 Apr 2009)

i have the miche track crankset and it is very nice indeed.

What frame is that? is it a vigorelli?


----------



## dan_bo (28 Apr 2009)

fossyant said:


> Nice bike fella....



Has your fixie arrived yet foss?


----------



## zimzum42 (28 Apr 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> i have the miche track crankset and it is very nice indeed.
> 
> What frame is that? is it a vigorelli?


Indeed it is. In Peppermint!!!!!


----------



## Tharg2007 (28 Apr 2009)

i have one too, had mine done in albicocca metallic, they are lovely bikes to ride.

Oh and fossyant what have you ordered? when u getting it, seems it was ages ago when you said you ordered it.


----------



## fossyant (29 Apr 2009)

Dan and Tharg - no it's not arrived yet...booo waiting for the frame to be painted - the guy who deals in the frames has been on hols.... I'm getting an update later in the week from the LBS.... should be ready within two weeks....

It's a bit like a Pearson Touche in looks, but nearly twice the price


----------



## Tharg2007 (29 Apr 2009)

fossyant said:


> Dan and Tharg - no it's not arrived yet...booo waiting for the frame to be painted - the guy who deals in the frames has been on hols.... I'm getting an update later in the week from the LBS.... should be ready within two weeks....
> 
> It's a bit like a Pearson Touche in looks, but nearly twice the price



whos building it? do they have a website with pics? we need something to drool over please.


----------



## fossyant (29 Apr 2009)

Not trying to hijack - so look here - 

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=31138


----------

